# Hamas off terrorist organisations list...



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?

Hamas a legitimate resistance movement?

BBC News - EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 17, 2014)

Hamas shouldn't have been on the list in the first place.   ......


----------



## Lipush (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> 
> Hamas a legitimate resistance movement?
> 
> BBC News - EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list



Europe shall be Europe.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2014)

What in the world?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 17, 2014)

Does Hamas battle with anyone else besides Israel?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 17, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> ...


 
You mean like Israel should be Israel?


----------



## teddyearp (Dec 17, 2014)

> The decision had been based not on an examination of Hamas' actions, but on "*factual imputations derived from the press and the internet*", judges found.



Now that is hilarious! What an oxymoron.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Hamas, the only freely elected Palestinian political faction, should never have been put on the list in the first place. Go EU! I suppose a case could however, be made for the Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades remaining on the list. Even so, credit to the Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades for being willing to be tried by the ICC for their actions. Looks like Zionist Hasbara has fallen apart again, although I expect Israel will get it's political stooges in America to put pressure on EU governments to keep Hamas labelled as a "terrorist" organisation.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> > The decision had been based not on an examination of Hamas' actions, but on "*factual imputations derived from the press and the internet*", judges found.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is hilarious! What an oxymoron.



It's otherwise known as Hasbara.


----------



## fanger (Dec 17, 2014)

"If there's someone who thinks the sacrifice of Israel will save Europe, they're wrong," added Bennett. "Israel is strong and knows to defend itself from those seeking its harm, but the ones who will suffer from strengthening terrorist organizations are the Europeans themselves. Terror that receives justification in Tel Aviv will spill quickly to London,  Paris and Brussels. Unfortunately Europe can't say we didn't warn them in advance."
Netanyahu Slams EU Whitewashing of Hamas - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva

Sounds like a threat from the Israeli's, Keep out of Towers and subway trains!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> 
> Hamas a legitimate resistance movement?
> 
> BBC News - EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list






 Hardly world shattering news as that court is as toothless as an old crone. Watch the EU commissioners annul their findings and tell them to re think them.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Does Hamas battle with anyone else besides Israel?






 Jordan, Egypt, Syria, USA, Europe, Russia and a few other minor states.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 Inside mutually agreed defensible borders free from attack, or don't you think that IHL applies to the Palestinians and their terrorist attacks.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > > The decision had been based not on an examination of Hamas' actions, but on "*factual imputations derived from the press and the internet*", judges found.
> ...





 And your posts are known as ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> "If there's someone who thinks the sacrifice of Israel will save Europe, they're wrong," added Bennett. "Israel is strong and knows to defend itself from those seeking its harm, but the ones who will suffer from strengthening terrorist organizations are the Europeans themselves. Terror that receives justification in Tel Aviv will spill quickly to London,  Paris and Brussels. Unfortunately Europe can't say we didn't warn them in advance."
> Netanyahu Slams EU Whitewashing of Hamas - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Sounds like a threat from the Israeli's, Keep out of Towers and subway trains!






 Or bremove the cancer that is islam and cage them up like the rabid dogs they are


----------



## fanger (Dec 17, 2014)

Only in your drug induced psycosis


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 17, 2014)

The European Union is scared shitless of Islam and Islamic terrorist animals and is merely appeasing the mongrels. It's a sad event because the EU only gaurantees they will be the last for the alligator to eat.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Europe is on its way to become the new MidEast, flooded by ISIS-lovers, take Londonistan for a classic example.

Is it surprising that they take an arab stand?

Pfft.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Does Hamas battle with anyone else besides Israel?



Our neighbor from south will raise its hand on that question.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, it's not the first time a court made the wrong decision...


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> The European Union is scared shitless of Islam and Islamic terrorist animals and is merely appeasing the mongrels. It's a sad event because the EU only gaurantees they will be the last for the alligator to eat.



Been to the EU lately and spoken the "scared shitless" people living in the EU then Tex?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You are far better than that Lipush!

Pfft!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The European Union is scared shitless of Islam and Islamic terrorist animals and is merely appeasing the mongrels. It's a sad event because the EU only gaurantees they will be the last for the alligator to eat.
> ...


Spent a month in Germany this summer and they're scared.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 17, 2014)

You are full of it.  Haven't heard one of my German colleagues ever mention anything of the sort, and I am in Germany 5-6 times a year.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 17, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You are full of it.  Haven't heard one of my German colleagues ever mention anything of the sort, and I am in Germany 5-6 times a year.


We'll see what happens.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Does Hamas battle with anyone else besides Israel?
> ...



I don't think so.  That would be Israel.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> 
> Hamas a legitimate resistance movement?
> 
> BBC News - EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list


 
Or absolutely nothing at all. From your source:
"The court said the move was technical and was not a reassessment of Hamas' classification as a terrorist group.
It said a funding freeze on the group would continue for the time being.
Hamas dominates Gaza and fought a 50-day war with Israel earlier this year. Under its charter, the movement is committed to Israel's destruction."


----------



## toastman (Dec 18, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You are full of it.  Haven't heard one of my German colleagues ever mention anything of the sort, and I am in Germany 5-6 times a year.


As if you would admit it if you did Monti. You are an Islamo Nazi supporter and a Palestinian ass kisser.


----------



## toastman (Dec 18, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> ...



Good find SAYIT. You always have to take a close look at the articles that these Palestinian ass kissers post. There's always something that contradicts their bullshit lies.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



However, we both know I'm not wrong.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> 
> Hamas a legitimate resistance movement?
> 
> BBC News - EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list


How does a band of murdering filth get off the terror list?

how weak are those pussies to take them off>


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

fanger said:


> "If there's someone who thinks the sacrifice of Israel will save Europe, they're wrong," added Bennett. "Israel is strong and knows to defend itself from those seeking its harm, but the ones who will suffer from strengthening terrorist organizations are the Europeans themselves. Terror that receives justification in Tel Aviv will spill quickly to London,  Paris and Brussels. Unfortunately Europe can't say we didn't warn them in advance."
> Netanyahu Slams EU Whitewashing of Hamas - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Sounds like a threat from the Israeli's, Keep out of Towers and subway trains!



Do you really think all those Israeli nuclear warheads are there to defend against their non-nuclear neighbours? The Jericho III ICBM can hit Washington DC, Moscow, and Beijing. Samson Option, anyone?

"We possess several hundred atomic warheads and rockets and can launch them at targets in all directions, perhaps even at Rome. Most European capitals are targets for our air force. Let me quote General Moshe Dayan: 'Israel must be like a mad dog, too dangerous to bother.' I consider it all hopeless at this point. We shall have to try to prevent things from coming to that, if at all possible. Our armed forces, however, are not the thirtieth strongest in the world, but rather the second or third. *We have the capability to take the world down with us. And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under*" --- Martin van Crefeld 2003


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Does Hamas battle with anyone else besides Israel?
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> The European Union is scared shitless of Islam and Islamic terrorist animals and is merely appeasing the mongrels. It's a sad event because the EU only gaurantees they will be the last for the alligator to eat.



No we're not; Islam is not and never has been a problem for us. We are not, unlike the USA, ruled by the Zionist Israeli lobby and Christian fundamentalists, that's the difference.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity,  _et al,_

As usual, the Palestinians are camouflaging the truth with the misinformation.



Humanity said:


> Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> 
> Hamas a legitimate resistance movement?
> 
> BBC News - EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list


*(COMMENT)*

Remember the article goes on to say that:



			
				[SIZE=4 said:
			
		

> EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list][/SIZE]
> The court said it was therefore annulling Hamas' designation but would temporarily keep existing measures against the group "in order to ensure the effectiveness of any possible future freezing of funds".
> 
> "The court stresses that those annulments, on fundamental procedural grounds, do not imply any substantive assessment of the question of the classification of Hamas as a terrorist group within the meaning of the common position."
> ...





			
				[SIZE=4 said:
			
		

> This is a legal slight of hand, to raise the freeze on terrorist funds.  It doesn't mean that HAMAS or the Izz al-Din Qassam Brigades are not terrorist organizations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


----------



## Humanity (Dec 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Well, what a dumbass....

Where is the lie exactly?

Either Hamas is off the terrorist list or it isn't!

So, because you don't like that Hamas is OFF the terrorist list makes it a LIE?

No Contradictions. No Bullshit. No Lies.

Just a fact that you don't agree with.... Hmmm where have I seen that before!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 18, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



As a European, I really can't agree that Europe is becoming the new MidEast...

I haven't seen any ISIS-lovers here recently...

Londonistan? Classic example? Got links to back that up Lipush?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 18, 2014)

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > "If there's someone who thinks the sacrifice of Israel will save Europe, they're wrong," added Bennett. "Israel is strong and knows to defend itself from those seeking its harm, but the ones who will suffer from strengthening terrorist organizations are the Europeans themselves. Terror that receives justification in Tel Aviv will spill quickly to London,  Paris and Brussels. Unfortunately Europe can't say we didn't warn them in advance."
> ...



They surely have a hold on the US that all the politicians are suckering up. I bet they have bombs all over the US and make threats with blowing them up. Its not normal relationship in my opinion, its all give, we give they demand.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Humanity,  _et al,_
> 
> As usual, the Palestinians are camouflaging the truth with the misinformation.
> 
> ...



Please point out the "camouflage" and "misinformation" in the OP.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I'm going to London soon, I'll have a look around and get back to you. Of course, I'll have to be vigilant, everyone knows those "ISLAMONAZIS" have expert Ninja training....


----------



## toastman (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Read my post again moron. You have some serious reading comprehension issues.


----------



## toastman (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



"Just a fact that you don't agree with.... Hmmm where have I seen that before"

Among the pro Palestinians here.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The only one with reading issues here is you dumbass...

FACT - Hamas are off terrorist list...

So what lie are you trying to prove?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 18, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Be very careful.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity, Challenger, _et al,_

This is a legal slight of hand; looking for official documentation.



Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity,  _et al,_
> ...


*(THE ORIGINAL POSTING)*



Humanity said:


> Just another step closer to recognition of Palestinian statehood?
> 
> Hamas a legitimate resistance movement?
> 
> BBC News - EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list



*(COUNTER-OBSERVATION)
*


			
				EU court takes Hamas off terrorist organisations list said:
			
		

> The court said the move was technical and was not a reassessment of Hamas' classification as a terrorist group.



*(COMMENT)*

The court did not say anything at all pertaining to a reclassification as a "legitimate resistance movement."  In fact the count went out of its was in making it clear that there was no reassessment.  HAMAS is still classified as a "terrorist group."

This move is all about money --- frozen assets.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 


Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The European Union is scared shitless of Islam and Islamic terrorist animals and is merely appeasing the mongrels. It's a sad event because the EU only gaurantees they will be the last for the alligator to eat.
> ...


   European countries have been grabbed by the short hairs and don't know how to escape the Islam onslaught. They need to have the balls and grit the Aussies possess.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 18, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> How does a band of murdering filth get off the terror list?
> 
> how weak are those pussies to take them off>



They get off the list because Europe has too many pieces of excrement like Subhumanity here who want it that way.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




Exonerating Hamas and Europe s Moral Bankruptcy Commentary Magazine


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2014)

fanger said:


> Only in your drug induced psycosis





 What drug induced psychosis ?    LINK?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 18, 2014)

Israel's right, and everyone else is wrong.  Its anti-Semitism!


----------



## fanger (Dec 18, 2014)

* Phoenall is a sad creature , however I do realise that a cocktail of medications can affect some ones personality and as an excuse normally I'd take that into consideration *


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I suspect they read only the headline and hope no one will actually take the time to read the article. The dimmest among them will continue to trumpet the headline despite the fact that it is not supported by the article.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

fanger said:


> As a European, I really can't agree that Europe is becoming the new MidEast...
> I haven't seen any ISIS-lovers here recently...
> Londonistan? Classic example? Got links to back that up Lipush?



Either you live under a rock, enjoy sticking your head in the sand or are lying. The truth is all around you.

*Top 20 boys' names*

Muhammad
Daniel
Alexander
Mohammed
Revealed London s top 20 most popular names for baby boys and girls - London - News - London Evening Standard


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Revealed London s top 20 most popular names for baby boys and girls - London - News - London Evening Standard

*Top 20 boys' names (London)*

Muhammad
Daniel
Alexander
Mohammed


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Are you certain of that? From your article:
    "*The court said the move was technical and was not a reassessment of Hamas' classification as a terrorist group.*
It said a funding freeze on the group would continue for the time being.
Hamas dominates Gaza and fought a 50-day war with Israel earlier this year. Under its charter, the movement is committed to Israel's destruction."


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You are full of it.  Haven't heard one of my German colleagues ever mention anything of the sort, and I am in Germany 5-6 times a year.






Is that because they are all like you ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDISTS and AGITATORS


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 All attacked by hamas or in the name of hamas over the years. You really need to get out more and see just what is going on


----------



## fanger (Dec 18, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > As a European, I really can't agree that Europe is becoming the new MidEast...
> ...


Not my quote SAYSHIT


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 These also are in the link, showing that it is nothing but a paper exercise

 "The court stresses that those annulments, on fundamental procedural grounds, do not imply any substantive assessment of the question of the classification of Hamas as a terrorist group within the meaning of the common position."

But European Commission spokeswoman Maja Kocijancic said the EU continued to "consider Hamas a terrorist organisation" and would consider its response to the ruling.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2014)

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...







You brought it to the board, so it is yours.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



What you want me to go the ME , and Israel, are you nuts. I will stay in Mi thank you.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2014)

fanger said:


> * Phoenall is a sad creature , however I do realise that a cocktail of medications can affect some ones personality and as an excuse normally I'd take that into consideration *


While the anti-Semites are busily putting down Phoenall , it would never  occur to them that it is they who might need some medication and psychiatric help.  You have to be doing a great job Phoenall if these Neanderthals are constantly insulting you.


----------



## teddyearp (Dec 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> You brought it to the board, so it is yours.



Actually it was Humanity that said the words that somehow got wrapped in a 'fanger' quote.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...




Fact, the law of attraction is a scientific factuality.

Say tomorrow the UN decides it's not real.

Will it stop heavy objects from falling towards earth?


Yeah, like I thoughts.

So they took Hamas off of the black list. Does it make them mother Teresa?

Big effin' deal.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 18, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Israel's right, and everyone else is wrong.  Its anti-Semitism!



I wish all those with that smug hatred to get ISIS deep in their ****


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 18, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Humanity,  _et al,_
> 
> As usual, the Palestinians are camouflaging the truth with the misinformation.
> 
> ...


Hamas contested the decision and on Wednesday the EU's General Court found it had been "based not on acts examined and confirmed in decisions of competent authorities but on factual imputations derived from the press and the internet".​
IOW, they slapped on the terrorist label without researching the facts first.

Did the EU do this out of the blue or was it "requested" to do so?


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 18, 2014)

I say about a year.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Wonder wher he got that information from, as the ONS website doesn't differeniate between cities. From the information available on the ONS website regarding baby boys names,  babies with the names Muhammad/Mohammad (combined) comprised 3.3% of all baby boys born in the UK in 2013, which means 96.7% of baby boys were called something else. In fact the name Oliver on its own, comprised about 3% of all baby boys named in the UK in 2013. To be fair, the name Muhammad has risen in popularity over the last 10 years to number 15, from 61, but Mohammed has dropped in popularity from 21 to 23. 

Given the London Evening Standard is part owned by the Daily Mail (the bulk is owned by a Russian oligarch and ex-KGB agent) and is a right-wing agenda driven tabloid, I wouldn't give it too much credibility.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You brought it to the board, so it is yours.
> ...


 
Don't know how that happened. Maybe the forum thinks Fanger and Humanity are interchangeable idiots.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Wow. That's a lot of venomous spin given the innocuous nature of the info ... that the Muslim community is large and growing in London. What are you defending in this matter? Do you have any conflicting info?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 18, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Whooo BIG deflection there Lipush...

Well 'done'??


----------



## Roudy (Dec 18, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Actually the fact of the matter is Mohammad and its derivates ie Muhammad, Muhamad, Mohamad, Mohamed, Mohammed, is the number one name in the UK last year.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 YEP another ISLAMONAZI STOOGE MUSHROOM


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Just a natural reaction brought about by being exposed to the mountain of lies and BS spouted by the Hasbarats on this board. Didn't notice any "venomous spin", that comes exclusively from Hasbarats, I was just stating the facts, ma'am; Oh, the population increase of Muslims in London has been 3.9% from 2001 to 2011 and Muslims comprise 12.4% of the total population of London... DAMN! They're taking over! Run for the hills! The Mooslims are coming!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > * Phoenall is a sad creature , however I do realise that a cocktail of medications can affect some ones personality and as an excuse normally I'd take that into consideration *
> ...





 They have been contacted by some TROLLS and STALKERS who have followed me from board to board over the years. Some are even posting on here and if you look they are unable to answer any points so resort to Personal Abuse and LIES. Just report them for stalking and trolling and watch them bite the dust.

By the way I have broad shoulders and waterproof skin so their immature posts don't do any harm.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You brought it to the board, so it is yours.
> ...





 My bad


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





 If you read the link properly you see that they were not taken off the list, just moved to a holding area until more evidence can be gathered. The rest of the EU stills see them as terrorists.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity,  _et al,_
> ...






 And outside of this court the ruling has no effect as the rest of the EU still see hamas as a terrorist group.

 They were requested to do so by hamas, and hamas once again fails to see what the ruling means.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





 They could be, and they could be swapping details so that they can come on the board as either person. A trick much used by organised gangs of left wing extremists to TROLL and STALK anyone who opposes their left wing ideology.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





 Will this do

Most popular baby names The top 20 boys and girls names in England and Wales - Home News - UK - The Independent



Muhammad is the most popular babies’ name in England and Wales, when its three main spelling variations are counted. Amelia was the top name for girls for the third year in a row.
More than 7,400 boys were called Muhammad, Mohammed or Mohammad last year. Oliver, the name which officially took the top spot, was only given to 6,949 babies.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> they were not taken off the list, just moved



Another Phoney Phail....

You should have said...

"they were not moved off the list, just moved"

That would have been even funnier!


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes thanks. There are 451 more Muhammad/Mohammed/Mohammads in the Uk then there are Olivers....Run for the hills! The Moooslims are coming!...wait, how many of those  Muhammad/Mohammed/Mohammads were chosen by non-Muslim parents? We're only assuming that Muslim parents call their sons Muhammad/Mohammed/Mohammad.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Deflection? Hamas is a terror organization, period.

Fuck Europe.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh thats not nice Lipush...

Just imagine if someone said that about Israel...


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Sadly that's what all ththe moral and enlightened states say about Israel, there's Syria and Cuba and further examples..uhmm..


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Yep, it sad...


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



The Zionists have been doing that to Europe for about 100 years now, we're finally cottoning on to the fact now.


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Luckily the bad guys have the bigger guns or that would've been a world scale massacre.
Yeah good job logic.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



What's really sad is that the Israelis bring it on themselves.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



They do all the time. Where have you been?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 19, 2014)

*Israel angry with EU removal of Hamas from terror list *
Thursday, 18 December 2014 13:13
Israel responded angrily to a European Union court's decision yesterday to remove Hamas from a list of terrorist organisations.
Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu commented on the court's decision saying that Israel was "not satisfied" with the explanations the EU gave that Hamas's removal is only a technical matter.
He added: "The burden of proof is on the EU and *we expect them to immediately return Hamas to the list where everyone realises it should be."
(who is Israel to tell the EU what to do?)
*
Bla bla bla

"If someone thinks that sacrificing Israel will save Europe, they are wrong. Israel is strong and knows how to defend itself against those who seek its harm. The Europeans themselves will be the ones to suffer from the strengthening of terrorist organisations like Hamas," he continued._ (Sounds like Israel will make sure of that, sounds like a threat from Israel)_

Meanwhile, Minister of the Knesset Danny Danon of the Likud party said: *"The Europeans must believe that their blood is more sacred than the blood of the Jews which they see as unimportant*. _(Here we go again, anti Semitism is to blame once again)_

That is the only way to explain the EU court's decision to remove Hamas from the terror blacklist."
"In Europe they must have forgotten that Hamas kidnapped three boys and fired thousands of rockets last summer at Israeli citizens," he added. _(He has a poor memory, it was Israel who killed thousand of Pals of which about 600 were children, and who destroyed hundreds of homes, and infrastructure- who are the terrorists, and who started it? Israel!! , you have a short memory)_

Knesset Speaker Yuli Edelstein, of the Likud party, said the European Union "must have lost its mind". *(Its apparent who has really lost their minds, the Israel government)*

Israel angry with EU removal of Hamas from terror list


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 19, 2014)

Insanity is a bless, 1 year.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 19, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Insanity is a bless, 1 year.


What?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope you have the צבע אדום application re-activated, Daniyel. We're all gonna need it pretty soon.

European a**ess


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2014)

The europeans are once again sick of dealing with the zionist jews.

Every century the european people rise up against the juden.

Hopefully this time there will be a true final solution to the jewish problem.   .....


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 19, 2014)

The Zionists are finding their "Hitler Card" has been maxed out.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Well if they're that unhappy, they can leave Eurovision, or impose sanctions...no wait,  that would destroy their economy (sanctions, not Eurovision).


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ...Hopefully this time there will be a true final solution to the jewish problem.   .....



Dude, not nice.


----------



## teddyearp (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Just imagine if someone said that about Israel...



You don't read many posts by theliq, sunni man, challenger, monti, etc., then do you?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > they were not taken off the list, just moved
> ...






Don't like the truth do you when it destroys your ISLAMOINAZI PROPAGANDA, try reading your link again and you will see that I am correct. It was just a paper exercise with no real meaning


----------



## Lipush (Dec 19, 2014)

No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





Proof was asked for and proof was given, so because you cant handle the truth you resort to immature ramblings.

 Do explain how Tower Hamlets is run along sharia lines by the local council, they just so happen to be muslims and operate an apartheid regime keeping as many non muslims out of the area as possible.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 They do all the time because they are just NAZI JEW HATERS


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Just ran across this bit of Hasbara, doubtless it will be used to try to get the EU to classify Hamas as a terrorist organisation, Hamas Embraces the Path of the Islamic State ISIS


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> ....Proof was asked for and proof was given, so because you cant handle the truth you resort to immature ramblings.
> 
> Do explain how Tower Hamlets is run along sharia lines by the local council, they just so happen to be muslims and operate an apartheid regime keeping as many non muslims out of the area as possible.



Oooo, someone's got his knickers in a twist.  No need to get prissy about it, Phoney. I accepted your "proof" and moved on. Evey bit of information helps broaden the overall picture. I can't explain how, "Tower Hamlets is run along sharia lines by the local council, they just so happen to be muslims and operate an apartheid regime keeping as many non muslims out of the area as possible." To do that I'd have to read right-wing fascist material found in England First, BNP, UKIP or Sharia Watch, why waste my time and energy, when I'm sure you can provide all the talking points necessary.


----------



## toastman (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ....Proof was asked for and proof was given, so because you cant handle the truth you resort to immature ramblings.
> ...



He's absolutely right. You pro Palestinians are not capable of handling the truth. No matter how much you want to deny it


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine if someone said that about Israel...
> ...



I try not to!


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Lame dodge. You asked for a link to Lipush's "Londonstan" comment and I provided one that says Muhammad was London's most popular name for newborn boys last year (and that Mohammed was #4). You reaction was predictable ... first you panicked then you dodged. Next you will bury your head in the sand.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


 
Why would you avoid them? They post much the same mindless drivel as you.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Another lame dodge. It is clear that nothing can penetrate the wall of blind ignorance you have erected to defend the mass of stupidity within.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



YAWN!


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.



Yes, because it's easier to believe people are anti-Jewish than anti-human right violators.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 19, 2014)

Israel can also leave UEFA in a huff.


----------



## toastman (Dec 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.



But who cares what Sunni Welfare Troll posts? He's a grown man who spends all day everyday trolling here and expressing hatred for Jews, Blacks and Gays. 
Maybe when he gets his next welfare check he will be in a better mood.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.
> ...




When most of those who vote against you have no minimum guarantee of human rights in their states, of ANY kind, then yes, it's pure anti-Jewish, you need no brains to figure THAT out


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> When most of those who vote against you have no minimum guarantee of human rights in their states, of ANY kind, then yes, it's pure anti-Jewish, you need no brains to figure THAT out



You know what, I heard this same argument made by right wingers in the 1980's about South Africa.  

Well, those people shouldn't be upset about apartheid, because the blacks in South Africa have it better than SOME African nations where the oppression is worse. Shit, some of those countries are run by cannibals!!!  

Religious Apartheid is just as wrong as Racial Apartheid.  Israel is a blight on humanity because it's an apartheid state.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

It's not. 

You use the same motto sentence over and over, but as I said, you could stick feathers to yourself, beak to your nose, cackle till your throat aches.... it still won't make you a duck.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> It's not.
> 
> You use the same motto sentence over and over, but as I said, you could stick feathers to yourself, beak to your nose, cackle till your throat aches.... it still won't make you a duck.



When Arabs have all the same civil and political rights that Jews have in Israel, THEN you can claim you've gotten past apartheid.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, because it's easier to believe people are anti-Jewish than anti-human right violators.




Why do you things try so hard to pretend your obvious Jew hatred isn't what it is?

None of the humans are buying it.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The europeans are once again sick of dealing with the zionist jews.
> 
> Every century the european people rise up against the juden.
> 
> Hopefully this time there will be a true final solution to the jewish problem.   .....



You are so funny.  Keep up the good work to show us Americans why we detest your kind & continue to support the Jews & Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2014)

I just stated a historical fact.

Deal with it Shlomo.   ......


----------



## Penelope (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.



And you hate the Pals is that not right. Zionism is not jews only look at our politicians here in the US, you don't need to be a Jew to be a Zionist. I am anti Zionist. Also Zionist is much like communism. Russian is the third highest country that Jews are flocking to, and many are very wealthy. Also your PM"s and many higher ups  mainly came from Russia and Ukraine, right?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Israel can also leave UEFA in a huff.





 Better to leave of your own accord than to be forced out, which is what is happening to many muslims in the west.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Why do you *things* try so hard to pretend your obvious Jew hatred isn't what it is?


Why would he hate Jews?




Dogmaphobe said:


> None of the humans are buying it.


What do you know about humanity, you just got done calling him a "thing".


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Better to leave of your own accord than to be forced out, which is what is happening to many muslims in the west.


And that's going to happen to the Israeli's in the OPT.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > When most of those who vote against you have no minimum guarantee of human rights in their states, of ANY kind, then yes, it's pure anti-Jewish, you need no brains to figure THAT out
> ...






 And now under the Marxist ANC the blacks in South Africa are seeing how much better things were under white rule and want a return of aparthied policies to stop the murders, rapes and violence


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> I hope you have the צבע אדום application re-activated, Daniyel. We're all gonna need it pretty soon.
> 
> European a**ess


Al ta'atzben otti!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > It's not.
> ...





 Down to being forced to take up arms against the Palestinians, and no longer being allowed to educate their children the arab way. Just two of the reasons your thought process is way off kilter


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I just stated a historical fact.
> 
> Deal with it Shlomo.   ......






 EVIDENCE ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you *things* try so hard to pretend your obvious Jew hatred isn't what it is?
> ...





 Keep telling you we cant answer that, it is the wrong question. We cant tell you why you should hate the Jews, but someone has in the past. All we can do is point out your obvious hatred of the Jews to the point of it being a fixation.

More than you who is not that polite or even rational.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Better to leave of your own accord than to be forced out, which is what is happening to many muslims in the west.
> ...




 WATCH THIS SPACE     The UN charter forbids it and the arab muslims are not strong enough.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Keep telling you we cant answer that,


Then why do you keep claiming that?

Not being able to say why you said something, is the same  as thinking things for no reason.



Phoenall said:


> it is the wrong question.


Asking what you based your claim on, is the _"wrong question"?_



Phoenall said:


> We cant tell you why you should hate the Jews,


Is that a Freudian slip?

I didn't ask you why I_ "should"_ hate Jews; I asked you why  _"would"_  I hate Jews?



Phoenall said:


> but someone has in the past.


And what do you base_ that_ on?



Phoenall said:


> All we can do is point out your obvious hatred of the Jews to the point of it being a fixation.


How can my alleged Jew-hating   be "obvious", when you can't even explain why you think that?



Phoenall said:


> More than you who is not that polite or even rational.


You think things for no reason whatsoever, yet say I'm irrational?

As for being polite, I have no intention of being polite to hypocrites who eschew truth.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> WATCH THIS SPACE     The UN charter forbids it and the arab muslims are not strong enough.


Russia is.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you have the צבע אדום application re-activated, Daniyel. We're all gonna need it pretty soon.
> ...



You need to improve your Hebrew.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.
> ...



Your point being?

Palestinians come from many Arab states, including Jordan and Egpyt.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > It's not.
> ...


When all Arabs in Arab countries have the same rights as they do in Israel maybe you can talk moron


----------



## fanger (Dec 20, 2014)

The Palestinians are refugees in many Arab states


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> You need to improve your Hebrew.


Stom ta'peh


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Why would he hate Jews?



Most of the things that hate Jews do so because they are worthless, and recognizing that fact, project all their self-hatred onto a convenient target rather than doing anything to build any real worth.






Billo_Really said:


> What do you know about humanity, you just got done calling him a "thing".




 I do not believe it was "Humanity" in this case, but what else should I call these various bags of ambulatory protoplasm lacking a human soul that are so obsessed with hating Jews? They  haven't evolved to the point they have earned the title of Human, so I do not call them such.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 20, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ...Hopefully this time there will be a true final solution to the jewish problem.   .....
> ...


Yet typical. He's just expressing what you are thinking.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.
> ...


 
Yeah ... your "concern" for those Palestinians is heartwarming.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.
> ...


 
Could someone translate that to English?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The europeans are once again sick of dealing with the zionist jews.
> 
> Every century the european people rise up against the juden.
> 
> Hopefully this time there will be a true final solution to the jewish problem.   .....


Then why don't you do something about it instead of cowardly posting here?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't live in Europe.   .......


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You need to improve your Hebrew.
> ...



Mature, dude.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> And now under the Marxist ANC the blacks in South Africa are seeing how much better things were under white rule and want a return of aparthied policies to stop the murders, rapes and violence



They are? There's a call for a return to Apartheid?   

Actually, South Africa has been amazingly sensible.  Probably more sensible than the Palestinians will be when they finally wrest power from the Zionists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Down to being forced to take up arms against the Palestinians, and no longer being allowed to educate their children the arab way. Just two of the reasons your thought process is way off kilter



No, guy, "Off Kilter" is invading someone else's country, and then wondering why you are at a perpetual state of war with them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2014)

Jroc said:


> When all Arabs in Arab countries have the same rights as they do in Israel maybe you can talk moron



Again, guy, you are using the Cannibal Argument.  Arab countries overthrow their governments, all the time. They have the amount of rights most of them are comfortable with. 

The fact that an Arab in the Zionist entity is living a little better than he does in Syria doesn't take away from the fact he's still a second class citizen in his own country.  

This kind of thinking didn't excuse apartheid, and it doesn't excuse Zionism.  

Hence, why the EU isn't calling Hamas "Terrorists" anymore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Yeah ... your "concern" for those Palestinians is heartwarming.



I am concerned that Zionism is a constant source of irritation in the Islamic world.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ... your "concern" for those Palestinians is heartwarming.
> ...


 
Interesting how quickly your "concern" for Palestinians morphed into that. 
It's not Zionism that bugs the Islamic World just as it's not Zionism that bugs you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



what bugs me is that we are left holding the bag for this crazy colonization scheme that infuriates one sixth of the world's people, most of whom would have no issue with us otherwise.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Mature, dude.


Okay, have it your way.

_Stom ta'peh, maam._


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Most of the things that hate Jews do so because they are worthless, and recognizing that fact, project all their self-hatred onto a convenient target rather than doing anything to build any real worth.


And you know this how?




Dogmaphobe said:


> I do not believe it was "Humanity" in this case, but what else should I call these various bags of ambulatory protoplasm lacking a human soul that are so obsessed with hating Jews? They  haven't evolved to the point they have earned the title of Human, so I do not call them such.


Fair enough.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nobody "removed" Hamas from any terror list.  This had to do with funding, and the EU COURT not the EU.  Although this could happen eventually, who give a shit, anyhow.  It doesn't change anything.  In conclusion, your wanking is a little premature.

*The EU has said it still considers Hamas to be a terrorist group, despite the court's verdict..*

Read more: EU court says Hamas should be removed from terror list Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Mature, dude.
> ...



That's still lame Hebrew, sorry.


----------



## toastman (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And now under the Marxist ANC the blacks in South Africa are seeing how much better things were under white rule and want a return of aparthied policies to stop the murders, rapes and violence
> ...


What rights do Arab citizens of Israel not have that Jewish citizens have ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> What rights do Arab citizens of Israel not have that Jewish citizens have ?


The right to live in "Jewish only" communities...



> _*Apartheid Housing: Israeli Court Upholds ‘Discriminatory’ Laws*
> Israel’s Supreme Court voted to uphold the Admissions Committees Law, [which] discriminate against minorities: people with disabilities, gay people, Mizrahi Jews and, most of all, Arabs_.


...for one.

And there are about 49 other rights Jewish-Israeli's enjoy,
that Arab-Israeli's do not.



> _The Legal Center for Arab Minority Rights in Israel” has listed some *50 laws passed by the Israeli parliament *(Knesset) that *discriminate against the Palestinians in all areas of life*, such as their right to political participation, access to land, education, state budget resources, medical services, and criminal procedures based on their race and nationality_.


Got any more dumbass questions?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't live in Europe.   .......


Who said you have to live in Europe? Can't you just travel there and put your words into action? Or are you one of those lazy cowards who just wants others to do your work while you cheer them on from the safety of an Internet chat room?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ... your "concern" for those Palestinians is heartwarming.
> ...



Yeah, we're the bone in their throats.

SOMEONE needs to be.

Not all are cowards like you.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What rights do Arab citizens of Israel not have that Jewish citizens have ?
> ...



"The rights to live in Jewosh-only communities".

Wow, that's BULLSHIT.

Israelis cannot live in Arab cities in Israel, Arab Israelis can live ANYWHERE in Israel.

You eat propaganda like ****, pathetic.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Keep telling you we cant answer that,
> ...






 We cant answer because we don't know why you personally hate the Jews. But we can say that you do hate the Jews because the evidence is in your own written words.

 No asking a question that only you can answer is the wrong question. Maybe you should ask what do I post that shows I hate the Jews.

 No because we don't know why you hate the Jews, as I keep telling you only you can do that. But we can point out that your written word proves you hate the Jews.

Why don't you tell the board, as we cant read your mind. But we can read your written word and see the Jew hatred in nearly every post.

 You ask the question expect answers you don't like. But everything is based on your written word that shows something has caused you to hate the Jews.

 I have explained why I think that, so have others. It is not our fault you cant understand that your written word just drips venomous Jew Hatred.

 No I and other's think things based on your written word, which is peppered with anti social abusive language and Jew hatred.

 So you are not polite to yourself, and prefer to be a mushroom.    Kept in the dark and fed shit by your own hatred and stupidity


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > No, but that's honest. I'll rather have him here than have most of the Pro-Palis who cover up in masks of "anti-zionism". Some people can learn from him about honesty. He hates the Jews and he's not afraid to show it. If it wasn't so bitchy, I'd admire him for it.
> ...


You think Hamas doesnt violate human rights?
Of cours enot.  Because you are an idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> Who said you have to live in Europe? Can't you just travel there and put your words into action? Or are you one of those lazy cowards who just wants others to do your work while you cheer them on from the safety of an Internet chat room?


What words would that be??   ......


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WATCH THIS SPACE     The UN charter forbids it and the arab muslims are not strong enough.
> ...





 Not any longer as they cant afford to fight the rest of the world, their oil market has crashed and brought them to their knees. 

And why would Russia bother with Israel when they have bigger ISLAMONAZO problems of their own in Chechnya


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

fanger said:


> The Palestinians are refugees in many Arab states






 The Palestinians are from many arab states, and it is their own people keeping them as refugees


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> What rights do Arab citizens of Israel not have that Jewish citizens have ?



Well, they don't have the right to vote if they live in the occuppied territories. 

They don't have the right to serve in the Israeli armed forces. 

Those who were driven out in 1948 don't have the right to return to their homes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> You think Hamas doesnt violate human rights?
> Of cours enot. Because you are an idiot.



I think Hamas is fighting against an oppressive government.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Yeah, we're the bone in their throats.
> 
> SOMEONE needs to be.
> 
> Not all are cowards like you.



You're the bone, we're the ones who get bitten.  

We'd have no problem with the Arab world if you weren't constantly pissing them off.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Who said you have to live in Europe? Can't you just travel there and put your words into action? Or are you one of those lazy cowards who just wants others to do your work while you cheer them on from the safety of an Internet chat room?
> ...


Perhaps you're just too dull-witted to do anything about it.  Seriously? Do I have to walk you back to the post I responded to?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What rights do Arab citizens of Israel not have that Jewish citizens have ?
> ...





 Do they have the right to vote in US elections, and if not why not

 Do they have the right to serve in US armed forces, and if not why not

 Were they or were they evicted as enemy aliens under CUSTOMARY INTENATIONAL LAW.
 Does the same apply to Jews driven out of the west bank in 1948, who are now rebuilding their homes in the settlements ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > You think Hamas doesnt violate human rights?
> ...





Ever thought that hamas is the oppressive government and like all ISLAMONAZI dictatorships blame their enemies.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> Perhaps you're just too dull-witted to do anything about it.  Seriously? Do I have to walk you back to the post I responded to?


Yes.......


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we're the bone in their throats.
> ...





 We have had problems with the arab world since Mohamed invented islam and attracted the dregs of society


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > When all Arabs in Arab countries have the same rights as they do in Israel maybe you can talk moron
> ...


You gotta love these atheist who have strong sympathies and seem to really understand the muslum nutjobs....Heart warming really


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Do they have the right to vote in US elections, and if not why not
> 
> Do they have the right to serve in US armed forces, and if not why not
> 
> ...



Yes, we need the Lebensraum!!!!

Zionists are like abused children who've gotten big enough to beat up on someone else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> You gotta love these atheist who have strong sympathies and seem to really understand the muslum nutjobs....Heart warming really



I understand them perfectly. 

The Zionists stole their land and bombed their children.  I completely and totally understand why they are willing to kill themselves in attempts to get revenge.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> We have had problems with the arab world since Mohamed invented islam and attracted the dregs of society



They weren't bothering me.  The US had no problem with them until Israel was founded.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta love these atheist who have strong sympathies and seem to really understand the muslum nutjobs....Heart warming really
> ...


of course


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > We have had problems with the arab world since Mohamed invented islam and attracted the dregs of society
> ...


What problems did the U.S. have with them ... in say ... 1950?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you're just too dull-witted to do anything about it.  Seriously? Do I have to walk you back to the post I responded to?
> ...


Nah, not necessary. With that, you've proven to me exactly why you don't turn words into action. You're not capable. Hell, you're not even capable of finding your post that I initially responded to in this thread and I had only replied to two of your posts. Your ignorance actually answered my question. Thanks for playin'.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> With that, you've proven to me exactly why you don't turn words into action. You're not capable. Hell, you're not even capable of finding your post that I initially responded to in this thread and I had only replied to two of your posts.


...........^^   Typical coward........


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > With that, you've proven to me exactly why you don't turn words into action. You're not capable. Hell, you're not even capable of finding your post that I initially responded to in this thread and I had only replied to two of your posts.
> ...


Cowardly about what? I asked a question and you answered it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> What problems did the U.S. have with them ... in say ... 1950?



Well,t hat's a good question. 

In the 1950's we didn't take sides.  When the Israelis cooperated with the UK and France to try to take the Suez Canal from Egypt, the Eisenhower Adminstration teamed up with the USSR in the United Nations and got them to back down.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > What problems did the U.S. have with them ... in say ... 1950?
> ...


So when did Arabs become a problem for the U.S.?


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > You think Hamas doesnt violate human rights?
> ...


Yes, Fatah is definitely an oppressive government.  But that is no reason to engage in terrorism.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Yes, Fatah is definitely an oppressive government. But that is no reason to engage in terrorism



Again, guy, Terrorism is one of those words that means nothing. 

When Bin Laden killed Russians, he was a Freedom FIghter. WHen he killed Americans he was a terrorist.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Fatah is definitely an oppressive government. But that is no reason to engage in terrorism
> ...


Not really.  Your moral equivalence is showing.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What rights do Arab citizens of Israel not have that Jewish citizens have ?
> ...



Israeli Arabs who live in the disputed territories do indeed have the right to vote in Israeli elections just as Palestinian Arabs who live there have the right to vote ... in Palestinian elections. Could you list the countries in which non-citizens are granted the right to vote? Could it be you require it only of Israel because you are a dime-a-dozen Jew-hating scummie?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Fatah is definitely an oppressive government. But that is no reason to engage in terrorism
> ...


The two objectives were not mutually inclusive. And words do have meaning, even if you choose to ignore them...

Terrorism = _ the use of violent acts to frighten the people in an area as a way of trying to achieve a political goal_ - Merriam Webster


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Fatah is definitely an oppressive government. But that is no reason to engage in terrorism
> ...



People change.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



There's indisputable evidence that Islam also turns normal peeps into dregs (see: Sunni Man).


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Do they have the right to vote in US elections, and if not why not
> ...



Or at least strong enough to defend themselves against 21st Century Nazi skanks.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > We have had problems with the arab world since Mohamed invented islam and attracted the dregs of society
> ...


 
In fact, the Arab World was allied with the Nazis in WW2 and just in case you need a history lesson, that was before Israel was reborn.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta love these atheist who have strong sympathies and seem to really understand the muslum nutjobs....Heart warming really
> ...


 
Israel stole no one's land nor does she bomb anyone's children. The Pals aren't interested in revenge ... they are, as ever, interested only in Israel's demise.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Not that Fatah is any better but that pic is of Hamas at play ... another typically repressive Islamist gov't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Did not your boy, Ronald Reagan, call the people fighting the Russians in Afghanistan (of whom Bin Laden was one) "Freedom Fighters"? 

I think when they kill Americans, we should to after them because they killed Americans. But we shouldn't try to pretend we have some kind of moral superiority. 

We also need to stop sticking our dicks in the Middle East Hornet's nest and then complain about getting stung.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Israel stole no one's land nor does she bomb anyone's children. The Pals aren't interested in revenge ... they are, as ever, interested only in Israel's demise.



Really? 

This was one of the least graphic pictures I could find.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What rights do Arab citizens of Israel not have that Jewish citizens have ?
> ...



Try again. I said Israel, not the West Bank. If Israel is an Apartheid state, then there must be Apartheid in Israel, right?

Arab citizens ARE allowed to join the army.

Those who left or were driven out cannot return not because they are Arabs, but because it would be demographic suicide. Why would tiny Israel allow itself to be overrun by Arabs, many of whom are likely hostile towards Israel. Not going to happen.

So, about the apartheid in Israel ......you were saying ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Do they have the right to vote in US elections, and if not why not
> ...





Did you get an epiphany moment there, and suddenly realised that they don't have any legal right to vote in Israeli elections because they are not Israeli citizens. Nor can they join the IDF for the same reasons. And the IHL is very clear on what can be done with enemy infiltrators, they can be executed, put in prison or expelled.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 _<crickets>_


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta love these atheist who have strong sympathies and seem to really understand the muslum nutjobs....Heart warming really
> ...





 No they stole Jewish land repeatedly from 632 C.E. and when the Jews said enough was enough they started bleating like the cowards they are. If they did not put their children on the front line they would not get bombed now would they. Aren't you glad the rest of the world does not have your mentality, as the Palestinians would have been wiped out by now.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > We have had problems with the arab world since Mohamed invented islam and attracted the dregs of society
> ...






 Are you 100% certain of that, as many muslims fought against the USA from the beginning of WW2. And there have been 3,102 murders of unarmed innocent Americans by ISLAMONAZI terrorists in America itself.   And only 1 revenge murder of a muslim in the USA


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Israel stole no one's land nor does she bomb anyone's children. The Pals aren't interested in revenge ... they are, as ever, interested only in Israel's demise.
> ...



Nothing in that pic supports your claim that Israel bombs kids.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Israel stole no one's land nor does she bomb anyone's children. The Pals aren't interested in revenge ... they are, as ever, interested only in Israel's demise.
> ...






 Fight from civilian areas using children as human shields and of course children will be killed. THAT IS WHY THE CIVILISED WORLD BANS IT, AND MUSLIMS EMBRACE IT


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Theyw ere freedom fighters.  They were fighting Russian troops who had invaded their homeland.  Had they targeted civilians in Russia with bus bombs and blown up pizza parlors I would say they were terrorists.
The problem here is Smart people look at two similar things and see differences.  Stupid people only see similarities.  Guess which one you are.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 21, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Fight from civilian areas using children as human shields and of course children will be killed. THAT IS WHY THE CIVILISED WORLD BANS IT, AND MUSLIMS EMBRACE IT



Not all Muslims but certainly far too many accept it. One need look no further than the 145 dead (132 kids) slaughtered in Pakistan last week. Those kids were TARGETED by Islamists.


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 21, 2014)

I was actactually expected all the "pro Palestinians " that stated they're not favoring Hamas to say something against it, but today we can truly tell who is pro Palestinians and who's pro War when Israelis being slaughtered of course, because who the hell care about the Palestinians anyway?  What I was thinking.. hmmf.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 21, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Just ran across this bit of Hasbara, doubtless it will be used to try to get the EU to classify Hamas as a terrorist organisation, Hamas Embraces the Path of the Islamic State ISIS





 Your answer to everything that paints islam, hamas and the Palestinians in a bad light is to claim it is "hasbara".  You do realise that you are fast wearing the term out and soon it will be meaningless. Constant use means that people will get complacent about your screaming it from the rooftops and start to say WHATEVER


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ....Proof was asked for and proof was given, so because you cant handle the truth you resort to immature ramblings.
> ...





 Hardly as you will find editorials in the BBC news, Telegraph, Times, Guardian and most other main stream media outlets


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 See the truth is posted and you act like an immature spoilt brat....................


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 21, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Just ran across this bit of Hasbara, doubtless it will be used to try to get the EU to classify Hamas as a terrorist organisation, Hamas Embraces the Path of the Islamic State ISIS
> ...


Like when Israel constantly plays the anti-Semite card or the terrorist card.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If you're trying to have a normal conversation with Sunni Welfare Troll, the OFFICIAL Message Board Troll, good luck. It's going to go nowhere. 

Unless of course you talk about hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays, then he will have a normal conversation with you .


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> Try again. I said Israel, not the West Bank. If Israel is an Apartheid state, then there must be Apartheid in Israel, right?



Uh, no.  South Africa tried to declare the black areas as homelands, too.  The world didn't buy it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> No they stole Jewish land repeatedly from 632 C.E. and when the Jews said enough was enough they started bleating like the cowards they are. If they did not put their children on the front line they would not get bombed now would they. Aren't you glad the rest of the world does not have your mentality, as the Palestinians would have been wiped out by now.



The rest of the world is getting tired of the Zionists and their shit.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Try again. I said Israel, not the West Bank. If Israel is an Apartheid state, then there must be Apartheid in Israel, right?
> ...


If you overcook a hamburger the results arent pretty.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Try again. I said Israel, not the West Bank. If Israel is an Apartheid state, then there must be Apartheid in Israel, right?
> ...


So even though there is no Apartheid inside the state of Israel, Israel is an apartheid state ???


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No they stole Jewish land repeatedly from 632 C.E. and when the Jews said enough was enough they started bleating like the cowards they are. If they did not put their children on the front line they would not get bombed now would they. Aren't you glad the rest of the world does not have your mentality, as the Palestinians would have been wiped out by now.
> ...


The rest of the world is getting in touch with its inner Goebbels.  Glad to see you're right in there with them.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The europeans are once again sick of dealing with the zionist jews.
> 
> Every century the european people rise up against the juden.
> 
> Hopefully this time there will be a true final solution to the jewish problem.   .....



Dear Santa,
My christmas wish for 2014: Oh, please let this Nutzi c**ksucker be in my presence next time he utters similar shit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Hitler tried to help the juden by giving them free room and board out in the country and full time employment.

And all they did was complain and talk bad about him.

They are a very ungrateful people.    ......      

.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Goebbel's is alive in all the Islamo Nazi out there


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

50_RiaL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The europeans are once again sick of dealing with the zionist jews.
> ...


Please don't respond to Sunni Welfare Troll's comments. Learn just like the rest of us did;ignore his posts, and eventually he will find another thread to troll.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> Please don't respond to Sunni Welfare Troll's comments.


Kinda sad that Toasty the stalker has to plead with people not to respond to my posts.

He hates it when I tell people the truth about the zionist juden..     .....


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't respond to Sunni Welfare Troll's comments.
> ...


Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back. Your facts are backassward.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> So even though there is no Apartheid inside the state of Israel, Israel is an apartheid state ???



Okay. Let's play that. Israel has to withdraw from the occuppied territories tomorrow, recognize their governments, give back east Jerusalem and the Wailing Wall, and if they ever set foot in Gaza and the West Bank again, the world will treat it like an act of aggression and violation of the UN charter. 

Works for me.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So even though there is no Apartheid inside the state of Israel, Israel is an apartheid state ???
> ...


Wishful thinking. Idea stinks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You're right. 

More likely, the European Jews will go back to Europe, the Middle Eastern Jews will be left holding the bag when Arabs are in the clear majority and vote Isreal the fuck out of existence. 

The whole world will cheer and be kind of embarrassed by the whole matter.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I want to see what would happen if all the Ayrabs climbed on Israel's back. T'would be a sight to behold.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 21, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I was actactually expected all the "pro Palestinians " that stated they're not favoring Hamas to say something against it, but today we can truly tell who is pro Palestinians and who's pro War when Israelis being slaughtered of course, because who the hell care about the Palestinians anyway?  What I was thinking.. hmmf.



Yup, they're showing their true colors, that they're a bunch of scumbag liars who's real intention is the total destruction of Israel, to be replaced with yet another Islamist terroristic shariah shithole state of Palestine. 

Not that all of this "I'm against Hamas" bullshit they kept saying had any of us fooled.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And how many times have you jerked yourself off to that fantasy, Achmed?  A thousands times at least?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No they stole Jewish land repeatedly from 632 C.E. and when the Jews said enough was enough they started bleating like the cowards they are. If they did not put their children on the front line they would not get bombed now would they. Aren't you glad the rest of the world does not have your mentality, as the Palestinians would have been wiped out by now.
> ...



I would say the world is more fed up with intolerant terroristic Muslim neanderthals running around chopping people's heads off and blowing things up.

"Zionists" doesn't even come close to people's concerns unless you're a Pali Nazi Mooooslem named Joe Blow.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The more people respond to Sunni Welfare Troll's comments, the more he trolls. If you don't respond to his first racist hateful post, then he will post things more hateful and vulgar until he gets someones attention. But if none of his posts get responses, he will eventually leave the thread and go somewhere else to troll or maybe stalk Sally.
Poor Sunni Welfare Troll has such a pathetic life, that he resorts to trolling on political message forums to pass his time. It must suck to have such a terrible Muslim life, so full of hatred....


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


How is that a 'most likely' situation ? Just because you constantly fantasize about that, doesn't make it a potential scenario. 

But hey, even Nazis are allowed to dream, right Joe ?


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Poor scumbag can't handle the fact that Israel exists  

It's kind of fun watching him getting all angry


----------



## Roudy (Dec 21, 2014)

^^^^^

Sunni trying hard to be an Islamic Nazi.  Cracks me up.  

Poor Sunni, he forgets that Europeans have their hands full with ungrateful backwards ass Moooooslem savages like you? 

Sunni also forgets about the crusades, which are about to begin once again.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So even though there is no Apartheid inside the state of Israel, Israel is an apartheid state ???
> ...



So we are in agreement, there is no Apartheid inside of Israel?

Oh, and Israel is never going to give back Jerusalem. Give back the wailing wall? Ok, now I'm convinced you're on drugs. 

Here is what's going to happen. Israel will remain the way it is until the Palestinians decide to play nice, and you and Israel's enemies will rot away in the wind


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So even though there is no Apartheid inside the state of Israel, Israel is an apartheid state ???
> ...


If the US withdraws from Texas, Arizona and Califormia it sounds fine to me.
Otherwise how about Israel pockets their military victories, like any other state, expels those assholes causing all the trouble, and the rest of the world can go fuck itself.
Works for me.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Sunni trying hard to be an Islamic Nazi.  Cracks me up.
> 
> ...



Sunni Welfare Troll isn't the brightest Muslim Nazi in the mosque


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...


He's not even an Arab.  Just a wannabe dune coon.
I have him on ignore.  Havent missed a thing.


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I know, he's a Muslim convert. He is also the official message board troll.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2014)

Canada Urges European Union Not To Remove Hamas from Its Terror List


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2014)

*EU envoy: We still consider Hamas a terror organization*


----------



## montelatici (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



"Dune coon". Sounds like you are a typical racist Jew piece of shit.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2014)

Is a democratically-elected Hamas still a terrorist organization Debate.org

Some might want to leave their own through on this poll


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Who cares what a lying propagandist like you has to say ?


----------



## theliq (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


You are missing the point.........Israel has always been the aggressor,land grabs are just a part of the scenario. So I suggest you take some of your own medicine and GO FCUK YOURSELF........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.


----------



## theliq (Dec 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Monte,you have no real need to be like the Rabbi........just call him for what he is....."Just a Racist Piece of SHIT".....that would suffice....remember there are many Good Jews/Israelis


----------



## theliq (Dec 21, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Canada Urges European Union Not To Remove Hamas from Its Terror List


Why didn't they mention the "Zionist Terrorist" at the same time.????????


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Completely false Palestinian Bullshit. The Palestinians and Arabs have been the aggressors since day one. They started with the Massacres before Israel even became a state and they started with the wars by invading the region (the Arabs invading what had just ceased to be mandatory Palestine) and attacking Israel the day after they declared independence. But since they lost that war and every other, they changed their stance and started playing like a victim. And you pro Palestinians have fallen for their propaganda !


----------



## theliq (Dec 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Toastie,come on now,this is a time of Goodwill......Wishing you a Happy Xmas and New Year steve


----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Go back a few pages in this thread and read post #224
Then get back to me


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Learn some history boy you're embarrassing yourself


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


There are many good Australians as well. You are probably not one of them


----------



## theliq (Dec 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Toastie,you have a sharp mind......you know that the history for the past 80 years or so in this Schism is that the Jews/Israelis own most of the aggression.....statistics don't lie,you should spend time by motivating a Peaceful solution for both sides.......use your energy for positivity........Not toeing the Zionist Terrorist Mantra...........steve...Toastie keep cool and keep real.....my friend


----------



## theliq (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Well opinion would be against you.....we employ Jews and Arabs and people from everywhere....no problems at all.....we do business with Jews and Arabs and loads of other people..No Problems at all.

You don't know me,you are just going on assumption.........all you Guys are always welcome to eat at my table......it would make interesting discourse indeed but then that is how it should be.......always remember Guys......"Often who you think is a Good Friend could be your worst enemy and your worst enemy ...Your best Friend".......steve........Jroc we use to be at each others throats in the early days......but I have changed to a degree but I will never change my mind on a Free and Peaceful Palestine and the same for Israel.........actually I have Never believed the Palestinians to be Israels/Jews biggest threat at all.....but I do think Israel and right wing Jews are a threat to Palestinians...........the world everywhere is full of Mad Sad Bad people.....as we witnessed in Sydney last week.......but because of one Mad Bastard,we don't condemn Muslims persay.

Australians as a whole are decent people,no matter where they are from........including myself.steve


----------



## theliq (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Boy!!!!!!Thanks for that.....Roc,I am well read and have a grasp on most thing especially the truth....but always willing to learn.....and that is why I am different....it's called compromise.....which few on here seem moronically unable to do.even if the truth and facts SLAP them in the face......steve


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 21, 2014)

Jihadism is for punks


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Here's Mr. S. on his high horse.  What do you call a Christian who calls your dear friends the same, Mr. S?  What do you call them when they call your friends a Camel Jockey, Towel or Rag Head or some other derogatory names?  Meanwhile, if you are American born, you have heard of "sticks and stones will break my bones, but words will never harm me."  We all know that words like that are not harming anyone the same way your Muslim friends are busy killing people throughout the world.  I wonder if you would call the Muslim killers "typical racist Muslim pieces of shit."


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


I'm back.....and fair comment.....it's all getting ridiculous....by the way I only got back from Melbourne today and only read the latest comments,so did not see #224....in saying that......It is such a tiny amount of Muslims,Jews,Christians an-al who create such reactions and really we are the Mugs to be influenced by them.....................and I myself have been guilty of such comment as has about everyone else....... I may have vented my spleen which can be Great at the time but I'm open minded enough to realise others opinions and reasons for their rationale(what rationale we all say)....but don't think for one moment I'm a soft touch because I will still rip your arms off,LOL  if need be......steve


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


I hope your Mr S is myself Hoss........because I can give you remedial Skanking........Wishing you a Safe and Happy Festive Season  Hoss.......Cool Runnings..steve.....now where the hell is that High Horse,for me to ride off into the Sunset......LOL


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


Bloody Hell Vig......how come you get TOP POSTER OF THE MONTH !!!!!!!!!!!! I'm shocked,mind you some of your prose ain't that BAD.......SOME BEING THE OPERATIVE WORD HERE...........LOL......steve


----------



## Roudy (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Canada Urges European Union Not To Remove Hamas from Its Terror List
> ...



Eh....because they aren't?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



When you are so much above the liberals that this means something to, it's easy!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 22, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 Not the same thing at all as Palestinians ARE proven terrorists and their supporters proven anti semites


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Try again. I said Israel, not the West Bank. If Israel is an Apartheid state, then there must be Apartheid in Israel, right?
> ...





 So where has Israel made an official announcement that they declare west bank and gaza as Israeli homelands. The world is not buying your ISLAMONAZO PROPAGANDA either


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No they stole Jewish land repeatedly from 632 C.E. and when the Jews said enough was enough they started bleating like the cowards they are. If they did not put their children on the front line they would not get bombed now would they. Aren't you glad the rest of the world does not have your mentality, as the Palestinians would have been wiped out by now.
> ...






 Actually there is more hatred and distrust for muslims around the world than there is for Zionists, Jews or Israelis


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


As always Brilliant RETORT Vig...........steve


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really    ?????????  all the same Roudy ....Happy Festive Season to You and Your Family........steve


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 22, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Oh look.  It's the pot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> So we are in agreement, there is no Apartheid inside of Israel?



No, but I know that you have to live in a world where after escaping the Nazis, you've BECOME the Nazis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I would say the world is more fed up with intolerant terroristic Muslim neanderthals running around chopping people's heads off and blowing things up.



Really, so do we see the whole world gearing up to go fight that shit? Or are they just trying to keep the fuck away from it? 

Obviously, the fact they are not taking sides in the Zionist/Hamas fight tells me the latter is the case.  

I guess as long as you can fool American Funditards into thinking Jesus needs Israel so he can come back, that might carry you for a while.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> How is that a 'most likely' situation ? Just because you constantly fantasize about that, doesn't make it a potential scenario.



Waves of young Israelis find a home in the former Nazi capital - The Washington Post

Ivenizki was sure enough to kiss grandma on the cheek, pack his bags and follow an unlikely trail being blazed by thousands of young Israelis who are moving to Germany. The vast majority are landing in Berlin, the former Nazi capital that is fast emerging as a beacon for young Jews escaping a surge in anti-Semitism in surrounding countries, including Hungary and France.

In Israel, critics are taking aim at one of the key reasons cited by young Israelis for moving here: The high cost of living in cities such as Tel Aviv compared with the affordability of cheap and shabby chic Berlin.

In recent weeks, the debate has found a focal point in the form of a now-notorious Facebook page, Olim Le Berlin — a name that plays on the Hebrew word commonly used to encourage immigration to Israel. It was launched anonymously by one recent arrival to Berlin — 25-year-old mobile app designer Naor Narkis, who last week revealed his identity in The Washington Post.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> If the US withdraws from Texas, Arizona and Califormia it sounds fine to me.
> Otherwise how about Israel pockets their military victories, like any other state, expels those assholes causing all the trouble, and the rest of the world can go fuck itself.
> Works for me.



yeah, well, the rest of the world would consider htat wrong, as annexing other people's territory and ethnically cleansing are now considered crimes against humanity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> Completely false Palestinian Bullshit. The Palestinians and Arabs have been the aggressors since day one. They started with the Massacres before Israel even became a state and they started with the wars by invading the region (the Arabs invading what had just ceased to be mandatory Palestine) and attacking Israel the day after they declared independence. But since they lost that war and every other, they changed their stance and started playing like a victim. And you pro Palestinians have fallen for their propaganda !



Exccept the Zionists squatters had no business declaring a state, were told declaring a state would be considered an act of war.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So we are in agreement, there is no Apartheid inside of Israel?
> ...






 The Nazi's never went away they just reverted back to islam


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > If the US withdraws from Texas, Arizona and Califormia it sounds fine to me.
> ...






 Yet the only ethnic cleansing taking place is that of Christians in Palestine, a reduction of 12% of the population down to 2%. A 10% reduction in the population of Palestine is 500,000 + and not a whisper from the looney left or team Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Completely false Palestinian Bullshit. The Palestinians and Arabs have been the aggressors since day one. They started with the Massacres before Israel even became a state and they started with the wars by invading the region (the Arabs invading what had just ceased to be mandatory Palestine) and attacking Israel the day after they declared independence. But since they lost that war and every other, they changed their stance and started playing like a victim. And you pro Palestinians have fallen for their propaganda !
> ...






 Only to the ISLAMONAZI's, to the rest of the world it was agreed to be the only step. If a Jew steps outside during the day the ISLAMONAZI's see that as an act of war.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > If the US withdraws from Texas, Arizona and Califormia it sounds fine to me.
> ...


That's why the UN has condemned Putin, right?
Give it a rest you hypocrtical gasbag bigot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Yet the only ethnic cleansing taking place is that of Christians in Palestine, a reduction of 12% of the population down to 2%. A 10% reduction in the population of Palestine is 500,000 + and not a whisper from the looney left or team Palestine.




Not to mention that there were once a million Jews living in Arab lands and they have been clensed to the point there are now only a few thousand.

  Isn't it great, though, to finally find SOMETHING Arabs are better at than Jews? 

When it gets down to it, though, these cult members are just indulging in turnspeak. Since Hamas promises to "kill Jews until they hide behind rocks and trees" and these things support this agenda, then in order to deflect away from their very real support for genocide, they make up a phony one to try to confuse people.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So we are in agreement, there is no Apartheid inside of Israel?
> ...



Yeah?  Says who? Palestinian IslamoNazis?  You Pali nazis with your shining history with the Nazis shouldn't be the ones accusing anybody of "becoming Nazis".  Ha ha ha.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

From the Mufti's memoirs:

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")


----------



## Roudy (Dec 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Hitler made it no secret that he respected Islam the most from all religions and he saw it as the best fit for nazi Germany.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



""The Christians in the west, most of them, they don't know the realities here. They don't know who is occupying who, who is oppressing who, who is confiscating whose land, who is building walls to try and separate people from one another," Alex Awad, who also pastors East Jerusalem Church, told The Christian Post.................................*The Palestinian Christians in Gaza today, they suffer as much as the Palestinian Muslims *in Gaza. They are under bombardment. They have only eight hours of electricity of every 24 hours. They have a hard time getting fresh water," he said. "The Palestinian Christians, they don't live in an isolated area where oh, this is a Christian town. No, they live among the Muslims in Gaza and therefore as much as the Muslims are suffering, the Christians are suffering, not only in the Gaza strip but also in the West Bank."......."We are part and parcel of the rest of the Palestinian people. We believe in Jesus Christ. We are still Palestinian Arabs. We speak the Arabic language. We consider ourselves Palestinian," he added.


Palestinian Christian Western Christians Don t Understand Gaza Israeli Conflict


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 22, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Completely false Palestinian Bullshit. The Palestinians and Arabs have been the aggressors since day one. They started with the Massacres before Israel even became a state and they started with the wars by invading the region (the Arabs invading what had just ceased to be mandatory Palestine) and attacking Israel the day after they declared independence. But since they lost that war and every other, they changed their stance and started playing like a victim. And you pro Palestinians have fallen for their propaganda !
> ...


Ah, so they should listen to whatever anyone tells the .
Oh, and you're wrong. They had every business declaring a state. If that was not true, the U.N woukd not have recognized Israel right after they declared independence and they would not have made Israel a full U.N member.


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > How is that a 'most likely' situation ? Just because you constantly fantasize about that, doesn't make it a potential scenario.
> ...


And? THIS is your response?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> The Nazi's never went away they just reverted back to islam



Uh, huh.  Let's see. 

Aggression against your neighbors, seizing territory.  Check. 

Putting undesirables in concentration camps.  CHeck.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> Ah, so they should listen to whatever anyone tells the .
> Oh, and you're wrong. They had every business declaring a state. If that was not true, the U.N woukd not have recognized Israel right after they declared independence and they would not have made Israel a full U.N member.



The UN fucked up.  everyone kind of agrees on that now.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazi's never went away they just reverted back to islam
> ...


Please show us the concentration camps Israel has established for undesirables.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Thanks Tinnie,To you and your family,and all those who believe in a Freed Palestine........Seasons Greetings and Happy Positive New Year......steve


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Tinmore is the only person on this forum who has a genuine interest in the Palestinian People. He's stubborn as a mule and has his facts screwed up but he deserves credit for trying.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Like you Hoss,Tinnie is a Great Bloke,you both would be the first I would invite to my table............steve....but there would be a load more


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so they should listen to whatever anyone tells the .
> ...


Cool, so tell Hamas to launch rockets at the U.N headquarters.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



That doesn't get them their land back. 

You know what does?  Making the Europeans so fucking miserable they go back to Europe.


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazi's never went away they just reverted back to islam
> ...



Lebanon


JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nothing they do is going to work. Oh, and Israelis born in Israel are Israel, not Europeans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> Nothing they do is going to work. Oh, and Israelis born in Israel are Israel, not Europeans.



Yeah, the Europeans are going back now.  Turns out someone told them that Hitler died a long time ago, and their neighbors won't try to blow them up when they go out for some pizza.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing they do is going to work. Oh, and Israelis born in Israel are Israel, not Europeans.
> ...


 Yeah? tell that to France genius


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing they do is going to work. Oh, and Israelis born in Israel are Israel, not Europeans.
> ...



Only in your demented little planet. Funny how you call others Nazis when you yourself are one.

Just to show you how incredibly stupid you are, you think that most Jews are going to Europe because several young Israelis left to Germany. 

You already made a fool of yourself when you couldn't back up your Apartheid lie, now this ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Yeah? tell that to France genius



france has the third largest Jewish population after the Zionist Entity and the US.  NO one is blowing htem up there like they are in Israel.


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah? tell that to France genius
> ...



Who's getting blown up in Israel ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> Only in your demented little planet. Funny how you call others Nazis when you yourself are one.
> 
> Just to show you how incredibly stupid you are, you think that most Jews are going to Europe because several young Israelis left to Germany.
> 
> You already made a fool of yourself when you couldn't back up your Apartheid lie, now this ?



It's more than a few.  One poll showed that 50% of young Israelis would immigrate if htey could. 

Most American Jews are treating Israel like a crazy uncle.   The Zionists have a whole new marketting scheme. 

Tell dumb ass Fundy Christians that we need Israel so Jesus can come back.


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Only in your demented little planet. Funny how you call others Nazis when you yourself are one.
> ...



Nothing you posted backs up your claim that most Israelis are leaving Israel. Stop lying


----------



## Jroc (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah? tell that to France genius
> ...




and shrinking as Jews are leaving France..




> On March 30, the Jewish Agency for Israel released figures showing that aliyah from France increased dramatically over the first two months of 2014. In January and February alone, 854 French olim (immigrants) arrived in Israel, compared to 274 over the same period last year, representing a 312-percent increase.








Jews Leaving France




> Nearly 75% of the thousands of French Jews who participated in a recent survey said they are considering emigrating.
> 
> The survey results released Monday by the Paris-based Siona organization of Sephardic French Jews, encompassed 3,833 respondents from the Jewish community of France, Siona said.
> 
> Of the 74.2 percent of respondents who said they are considering leaving, 29.9 percent cited anti-Semitism




Poll Three out of four French Jews mull leaving France - Jewish World - Jerusalem Post


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


A few 100,000 have Toastie in the past 9 years


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 22, 2014)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


All the Jews in Europe are at least thinking of leaving if not actually doing it.  Thanks to the Islamonutjobs turning their lives into hell.
Jews leave Swedish city after sharp rise in anti-Semitic hate crimes - Telegraph


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



"In fact, there are no statistically accurate figures about Israelis leaving for Germany "

 Advertisement

In the last 9 years, many Jews have migrated to Israel has well. If any of this immigrating out of Israel has an effect on the Jewish population, that's one thing, but it hasn't..
Morons like Joe don't understand the patriotism of Israelis and how much they love their country.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah? tell that to France genius
> ...


No actually that's Russia.
Look, Joe.  Stupid, ignorant and bigoted is no way to go through life.  Your posts have been debunked by facts and argument at every turn.  You still ahvent produced the Israeli concentration camps they are holding Palestinians in.  You sound like a kook.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Over 200,000 to Russia alone Toastie


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


It has nothing to do with Jewish Patriotism Toastie,that will always be there.....it is to do with opportunity elsewhere,and some dissatisfaction with how things are going in Israel at present..steve but you know all this Toastie


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


NOW GIVE ME THE DEATH RATIOS >>>>>>Vig


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



There is NO EQUIVALENCY in WAR, you dumbass...that's the whole point!


----------



## toastman (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Do you have a valid link for that ?

Either way, every country has people who come and go. So far, the Jewish population in Israel has been increasing , not decreasing


----------



## Roudy (Dec 22, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Palestinian Christians in Gaza?  There's about what, two of them left, after fleeing the Hamas Islamist savages.  Take a hike.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing they do is going to work. Oh, and Israelis born in Israel are Israel, not Europeans.
> ...


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


!!!!!!!! Now give me the Death Ratios..........


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


So True........but still a far few have left,all the same..........steve


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 22, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



If someone tries to attack you with a knife, do you use a knife to defend yourself or use a gun?  You don't want and even fight, you want the advantage.  War is the same.  If one pilot is in a biplane dropping TNT to target on the ground and you are in an F14, would you go home and get a cesna and TNT to fight him?  Military technology it intended to get an advantage, not to be on a level.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



What, you don't understand there is NO EQUIVALENCY in WAR? Are you always this fucking stupid?


----------



## theliq (Dec 23, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


EXPLAIN YOUR MEANING THANKS..................


----------



## theliq (Dec 23, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Then why do you bleat when a few Israelis(soldiers get killed) compared to hundreds of Palestinians when Israel always have the might and upper hand


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 PROPAGANDA   The real facts are in the demographics that show 10% of palestines population has disappeared at the hands of hamas and fatah terrorist thugs. Churches have been bombed and desecrated, priests abused and beaten, young girls raped and forced to convert, homes and property taken. That is the reality and not a Jew in sight. Yet the Christian population of Israel has increased by 300,000 since hamas and fatah started their ethnic cleansing from refugees fleeing the terrorist thugs. another 300,000 have dispersed to Christian communities all around the world telling their tales of ethnic cleansing by arab muslims who want the Christians removing from Palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





 MORE PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 More to the point why do you always bleat when the Palestinians are killed in their thousands when engaging in war with Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Because it is Israel war. The Palestinians were at home minding their own business when foreigners went to Palestine to take over the country.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 It had not been their country since 1099 when they ran away. The land was given to the Jews of the world by its legal owners under CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW so how could they take over what was already theirs by law


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Dec 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Drivel. The land was not given to the Jews of the world, no matter how many times you capitalise "Customary International Law".


----------



## Challenger (Dec 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



"Customary International Law" has as much legal standing as the land being given to the Jews by god!

Who, by the way Phoney, was, I think you will find, the original 'donator' of the land to the Jews. Was god the "legal owner"?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



If god exists and created the earth, he owns it.  As for buying and selling land, Abraham bought land, so he owns a place for his children and their children.  he did not sell the land, he buried his beloved wife there.  His family left because of drought, they did not sell the land.
Conquerors raved the land but they did not buy it.  Armed men came and went but they did not buy land they took it.
So questioning who owns the land you can take the time and trace sales but the land Abraham bought was not sold by him or his children.

Modern jews develop land that was for the most part unused.  Later and the population grew they purchased land from churches, christians, arabs, egyptians, lebanese, syrians, etc., anyone willing to sell to them. 
Modern jews did not come as conquerors they came as migrants returning to their religious and historic land at the blessing of Ottoman and Arab leaders.  They came to be near their holy sites.  They came as builders of a nation.
After they were attacked by the arab armies and defeated them, Israel was left with land that the armies fled from, land that was not part of a state.  Land that had been offered but refused by the arabs as a state for the palestinians.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


If you find yourself in a fair fight your tactics suck.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



So, this Abraham, if he existed, bought ALL of the land that is now known as Israel?

Where are the deeds to the land? Or is it yet another rusty old key story?

Probably the same fable that he lived for 175 years...


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> I remember 9/11



As we all do dear, as we all do.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Says so in t he Torah.
Where is the Palestinian claim?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 23, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



This war not the Marquess of Queensberry rules in a boxing match.  This life and death not a sporting event for entertainment.  Even then the competitors train hard and try to be smarter, faster, stronger and more prepared to have an advantage.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2014)

Rewards for launching missiles into Israel I suppose.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







History of Jerusalem during the Middle Ages - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


The history of Jerusalem during the Middle Ages is generally one of decline; beginning as a major city in the Byzantine Empire, Jerusalem prospered during the early centuries of Muslim control (640–969), but under the rule of the Fatimid caliphate (late 10th to 11th centuries) its population declined from about 200,000 to less than half that number by the time of the Christian conquest in 1099. The Christians massacred much of the population as they took the city, and while population quickly recovered during the Kingdom of Jerusalem, it was again decimated to below 2,000 people when the Khwarezmi Turks retook the city in 1244. After this, the city remained a backwater of the late medieval Muslim empires and would not again exceed a population of 10,000 until the 16th century.[1] It was passed back and forth through various Muslim factions until decidedly conquered by the Ottomans in 1517, who maintained control until the British took it in 1917.



Mandate For Palestine - The Legal Aspects of Jewish Rights


Ever ask yourself why during the 30 year period - between 1917 to 1947 - thousands of Jews throughout the world woke up one morning and decided to leave their homes and go to Palestine? The majority did this because they heard that a future national home for the Jewish people was being established in Palestine, on the basis of the League of Nations obligation under the “Mandate for Palestine” document. The “Mandate for Palestine,” an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea, an entitlement unaltered in international law. The “Mandate for Palestine” was not a naive vision briefly embraced by the international community. Fifty-one member countries – the entire League of Nations – unanimously declared on July 24, 1922:
“Whereas recognition has been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.”
It is important to point out that political rights to self-determination as a polity for Arabs were guaranteed by the same League of Nations in four other mandates – in Lebanon and Syria (The French Mandate), Iraq, and later Trans-Jordan [The British Mandate].
Any attempt to negate the Jewish people’s right to Palestine - Eretz-Israel, and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is a serious infringement of international law.

The Avalon Project The Palestine Mandate


*The Council of the League of Nations:*
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and
Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country; and
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have selected His Britannic Majesty as the Mandatory for Palestine; and
Whereas the mandate in respect of Palestine has been formulated in the following terms and submitted to the Council of the League for approval; and
Whereas His Britannic Majesty has accepted the mandate in respect of Palestine and undertaken to exercise it on behalf of the League of Nations in conformity with the following provisions; and
Whereas by the afore-mentioned Article 22 (paragraph 8), it is provided that the degree of authority, control or administration to be exercised by the Mandatory, not having been previously agreed upon by the Members of the League, shall be explicitly defined by the Council of the League Of Nations;


*ART. 4.*
An appropriate Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body for the purpose of advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country.
The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home.


*ART. 6.*
The Administration of Palestine, while ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced, shall facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency referred to in Article 4, close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands not required for public purposes.


*ART. 7.*
The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






The Avalon Project The Palestine Mandate



*The Palestine Mandate*
*The Council of the League of Nations:*
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers,* in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and 
Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country; and*


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





Sharia a law unto itself - Telegraph


 Last month, Islamic extremists put up posters in the London boroughs of Waltham Forest, Tower Hamlets and Newham, warning residents that they were entering a “Sharia-controlled zone” where Islamic rules were enforced and gambling, alcohol and music was banned. The posters were later removed by police.

London Police establish England 8217 s first 8216 Sharia zone 8217 in which EDL 8217 s Tommy Robinson is not allowed entry. 

 The bail condition (see below) is set with the clarification “Not to enter the London Borough of Tower Hamlets”. We have been told this is an area with a lot of Muslim immigrants. It is also the same area where Muslims tried to establish a Sharia zone a few weeks back, forbidding non-Muslims to enter. The Metropolitan police has now officially established this zone all by themselves. Anjem Choudary, one of England’s many hate-preachers and supported by government payouts, must be proud.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 So you are saying that International law does not apply, so Israel can legally wipe out all the Palestinians ?  No ICC or ICJ to worry about as they are powerless as that have to legal standing.


Or do you just think that it does not apply to the Jews................


----------



## Challenger (Dec 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



My comment, "To do that I'd have to *read right-wing fascist material* found in England First, BNP, UKIP or Sharia Watch, why waste my time and energy, when I'm sure you can provide all the talking points necessary." Phoney responds with a Daily Telegraph (right wing newspaper) article and even better, a far-right/fascist Islamophobic blog!!  Perfect Phoney crashes and burns....


----------



## Challenger (Dec 23, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> ...Says so in the Torah...



The Gospel of the Flying Spaghetti Monster disagrees with the Torah, but both are equally valid religious sources, not legally binding however.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 23, 2014)

Challenger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ...Says so in the Torah...
> ...



FSM?  Wow, some authority.
You've had too much nog.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 23, 2014)

_et al,_

Let's not speak too harshly about the Pastafarians.



aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


*(OBSERVATION)*

Crush the ravioli infidels! Sprinkle upon their bodies the grated parmesean cheese of our glorious victory! 
_@DavePBrown Pastafarian Revoutionary
_​Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger (Dec 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



and...

Is that it? Is that all you've got?


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 23, 2014)

Challenger, et al,

It doesn't matter.



Challenger said:


> and...
> 
> Is that it? Is that all you've got?


*(COMMENT)*

Whether or not your point is substantiated or not is materially irrelevant.  You cannot roll back the clock.

The State of Israel is --- and has been for more than half a century.  

It is unrealistic to unmake a thriving state (Israel) and replace it with a failed state (Palestine).
It is unrealistic to unmake a self-determinist state (Israel) and replace it with a Islamic Jihadist government (HAMAS/Islamic Jihad/).
It is unrealistic to unmake a sectarian state and replace it with a irrational Islamic leadership.
There is no reasonable expectation that anything other than a peaceful settlement of grievances will restore regional peace.  The other nations of the world need to recognize that the end-game solution is to allow the Arab Palestinian conflict to continue until such time as one side or the other sues for peace.  There is no case in the Middle East where a conflict involving Muslim World Governments _(radical or otherwise)_ was brought to a successful conclusion through Western intervention; where the end result was a successful, thriving and stable government --- a government that did not spawn jihadist, terrorist and radicalism.  

The continuation of the arguments behind the 1948-49 War of Independence outcomes is merely a demonstration that the issue is unsettled and that the conflict needs to be resolved outside the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations which the Palestinians will not accept.   The Palestinians want Jihad --- the use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of Israel as the means of solving territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger (Dec 29, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger, et al,
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


If history has shown us one thing, it's that nothing is set in stone. I never dreamt when I was a child that the USSR wouldn't go on, and on, throughout my lifetime. South Africa was giving the the rest of the world "the finger" until suddenly it all changed. Jim Crow was going strong in the USA; now you have a black President.  Empires and states rise and fall and sometimes rise again. To assume otherwise is sheer complacent folly; you don't have to "roll back the clock", the future is there to be made how we want it to be, "Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world; indeed, it's the only thing that ever has."   



			
				 RoccoR said:
			
		

> It is unrealistic to unmake a *sectarian* state and replace it with a irrational Islamic leadership.



This is either a Freudian slip or you meant *secular*?  It any event, Zionist Israel *is* sectarian and *is* becoming theocratic.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 29, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 Seems that you dont like the truth about how muslims are taking over and using terrorism to cow the British people. You may be alarmed to know that fully 80% of British people are against muslims and islam, and they speak the same language as the BNP and UKIP


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 29, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 It is enough for team palestine when they cherry pick the parts of UN resolutions that suit their purpose. Now show were it says country of palestine ?


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 29, 2014)

Challenger,  _et al,_

Well, you are almost right.



Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I stated it correctly.  The Jewish State, a sectarian distinction made plain in the San Remo Convention, the Mandate for Palestine, and Part II - Boundaries, Section "B" - Jewish State, Resolution 181(II), can also hold (as Israel does) a secular flavor or balance that allows for the "Freedom of conscience and the free exercise of all forms of worship."  It was not a mistake --- but a description of a state that can be both Jewish and tolerant of other religions.   The Basic Law describes Israel as a "Jewish" and "democratic" state.

It is unrealistic to unmake a *sectarian* state and replace it with a irrational Islamic leadership.
Restated:​
It is unrealistic to unmake the *State of Israel, holding the characteristic of Jewish sect [(Jewish State)(Jewish National Home)] * and replace it with the irrational Islamic leadership of the State of Palestine.
Not all sectarianism is evil or wrong.  In this case, the Jewish State of Israel does also allow for religious freedoms --- a nation which grants equal civil rights to all citizens regardless of religion, ethnicity, or other heritage.

The State of Israel is not a form of government in which the Jewish religious leaders are officially recognized as the Civil Ruler (a theocracy) as in some Islamic States; nor is Israeli Basic Law subordinate to religious law in the way the Sharia Law is the body of Islamic law.  You are totally wrong in this regard.  And the Basic Law would regarding human dignity and general liberties cannot be "varied, suspended or made subject to conditions by emergency regulations."  Israel --- as Israel was founded, can never become a theocracy.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman (Dec 29, 2014)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger, et al,
> ...



Do you even know what a theocracy is ? I doubt it. Either way, Israel is not one and certainly is not becoming one. Iran and Vatican City are prime examples of a theocracy.


----------

